# Have you been tested for COVID-19?



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Have you guys been tested yet for Covid 19? As more and more people are getting tested thought it'd be nice to see who here has been tested .


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Nope. Hopefully anti-body tests will be available soon. Because I think I had COVID back in December.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I never got tested even when I was in close contact with my supervisor that just got back from spending 3 months in Iran and he ended up getting sick but luckily they did finally tested him and it came back negative.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Lisa said:


> Nope. Hopefully anti-body tests will be available soon. Because I think I had COVID back in December.


My mom was telling me they are thinking this has been around for at least 3 years and out in California they are going to check tissues that they saved from dead bodies going back three years and test the tissue for antibodies.

Last February I came down sick for over a week with fever, fatigue, coughing, and didn't want to eat. Just wondering if I had it then. That was the first time I ran a fever since 1978 when I was hospitalized with a bad flu.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

No but I'm curious about antibody testing myself. I'd like to know what percentage of the population has/had it and didn't know because they're asymptomatic. I'd also like to know if the illness I had earlier this year was Covid-19. I had a fever, sore throat, and an uncontrollable dry cough for over a week. I don't think I've been that sick since I had pneumonia as a kid.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Why is your text orange? :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Why is your text orange? :lol


I always use different colors when I make threads it was just time for orange .


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> Have you guys been tested yet for Covid 19? As more and more people are getting tested thought it'd be nice to see who here has been tested .





WillYouStopDave said:


> Why is your text orange? :lol





Kevin001 said:


> I always use different colors when I make threads it was just time for orange .


It was a subliminable programming about oranges and Florida. That means Florida and The Corona. He virtually sent cyberanitbodies to defend against The CyberCorona.

I have not been tested, but I did get the flu shot this year, so it would be a bit more obvious if I have caught it.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Downstate is really hard hit so the test isn't available here yet, and probably will not be for...ever. :stu

My contact with other people was extremely limited even before all this and I haven't had any unexplained illnesses in the past several months, anyway. My past two flulike illnesses occurred too early (late May/early June 2019, mid-October 2019) and both were confirmed as UTIs.

My stoma has been acting all kinds of weird since mid-March, though... :|


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Previously they were only testing hospitalised patients here. Now they've opened it up to more people but not the general public still. They've also been experimenting with antibody tests but none are accurate enough to bother with yet supposedly.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-51943612


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Haven't been tested. Doubt I will unless it's mandatory at some point.


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

Nope. I figured they were in short supply so never sought one. The public health advice was to avoid seeking a test unless symptomatic or in a high risk group, both of which I am not.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I can't imagine ever getting one any time soon unless I ever start getting horrible flu symptoms, then maybe they might give me one.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Yeah my father and I got tested today. Won't know the results for 3 or 4 days.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

ravens said:


> Yeah my father and I got tested today. Won't know the results for 3 or 4 days.


Symptoms? Or just got it to see?


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Kevin001 said:


> Symptoms? Or just got it to see?


I don't have any symptoms but my father has had a sore throat so he wanted to be sure. He's 74 and is in the high risk for getting it. He has diabetes and has had lung cancer and heart disease.


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

No. 

I haven't had any symptoms. But I've been very careful because my dad is at extreme risk. Since February the only places I've been are the grocery store parking lot for no-contact pickups and driving my dad to hospital visits -- where they don't even allow visitors to go in with him anymore. Any time we go anywhere we have masks and latex gloves, and sanitize our gloves frequently, and wash our hands well after getting home and taking everything off. We don't take visitors or anything.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Funny how many people with alarming covid esque symptoms are struggling to get tested (some being essential workers with lots of human contact), while we hear dozens of cases of cats and dogs of wealthy people getting tested positive for it. And I would think positive cases of pets generally should make up for a very small portion of the total pets getting tested.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

No. And I'm not looking forward to it - especially when they shove that thing so far up your nose it'll feel like it's coming out the back of your head.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No. I did have a very bad cold in late February/early March. Nurse at my doctor's office said I didn't have the symptoms.


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

No but my mom did, but didn't have symptoms of it at the time. I was sick with a weird flu like thing a while back though, which could have been it.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

No, and even when I contemplated chances were that they'd tell me that my symptoms were not severe enough. This was in February - early March.


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Yes I was tested, negative. And because I traveled internationally just before the ban was introduced. 
I thought if I don’t have it I might acquire it from being in the room as all these other people that are getting tested and might have it.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Just had a test a while ago - Jesus it feels horrible. It's like they're putting a poker up into your brain. (twice) Really nice.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I was tested last week. Due to working at Mental Health they allowed us to be tested when not exhibiting symptoms. They have a drive up testing on the MTU campus. Just made an appointment, drove up, they stick a swab into my nose up to my brain, and drove off. Got my results a couple days later saying I was negative.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

I haven't been tested and I don't really see the point if one is not feeling symptoms unless I guess though maybe if you knew for certain you were exposed to someone who tested positive. In my area now anyone who wants to be tested can get tested at a Rite Aid, you don't need to have symptoms but you do need to register first. They have you do the test yourself at the drive thru. So I guess it's the newer test that's not as uncomfortable but is it as accurate as the old one?


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

No, but I probably should. I was pretty ill most of Feb with some sort of virus that hit me pretty hard.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Yes, it was one of the more unpleasant examinations I've had to take. Just remembering the senastion makes me a bit queasy.

Luckily I tested negative. With any more luck I won't be due for another one.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I have had the test of time. I haven't been anywhere so it would be unlikely I'd get it. My dad has been out a few times but I probably never get closer than about 8 feet to anyone in here and stay in my room with the door shut most of the time.

My mom would be more likely to get it from him since they sleep in the same bed. She hasn't been anywhere either. I tried to talk her into getting separate beds for them when she came out of the hospital and was complaining he tosses and turns too much. She wouldn't listen.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Nope.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

No. I did have a cough for 3 weeks in March but I didn't have any other symptoms. Wasn't a horrible cough but it lingered on. I might have had a fever a day or two but I don't own a thermometer, so can't say for sure. Good luck finding a thermometer now that isn't 3 times the normal price. And at the time they would only test people who were having severe symptoms, like difficulty breathing.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

no, seems like it's really difficult to get tested unless you fit a specific group.


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

Omg, reading about how the test is done just gave me pretty bad anxiety. I've had a situation where a doctor tried to stick a swab up my nose and had to physically push her away because the pain was horrendous. ("unpleasant" was also the way she described it; which is "major pain" in doctor-speak). 

That's it, I'm barricading myself in and avoiding all contact with humanity


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I haven't been tested. I was sick in January though and I wonder if I may have had it back then. I fly regularly and go through airports and when I was sick it did not feel like past flus. But I also know someone who said she had all the symptoms of covid like losing smell and taste but she got tested and it came back negative.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

No.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No but my dad has and he was negative so chances are the rest of us also are (we live together in a small space).


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Initially voted no when the thread was made. Now it's changed to yes. The swab up the nostrils was the worst and actually had my upper lip swollen for the next day or two. Needless to say it tested negative.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes, twice - both negative. The second test was a way more uncomfortable experience than the first, it went further into the nose.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

CNikki said:


> The swab up the nostrils was the worst and actually had my upper lip swollen for the next day or two. Needless to say it tested negative.





Orb said:


> The second test was a way more uncomfortable experience than the first, it went further into the nose.


:serious:


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

My mum burst into my room asking if I have the covid app on my phone (I do not,) then said we'll have to get tested then ran off because 'I can't talk I'm on the phone' wow, great could you not have discussed that with me after you got off the phone to fill me in? Based on this thread I'm not looking forward to the test and then if we have the virus that's going to suck/might die.

edit: Apparently we can't get tested because we don't have symptoms. I thought if you were a keyworker you could just get tests now. I'm having to listen to the people she's talking to on the phone because she's been calling several people and still hasn't updated me. Seriously people need to have all the info before they do stuff like this....

edit: apparently locally all the tests are booked up to for today lots of people getting tested all the time here. We don't have a car either. The person who might have had symptoms that my mum is in contact with is getting tested some time in the next 48 hours so apparently we will know if she's infected on Saturday. And yeah they're not testing asymptomatic people it seems (not sure if it's because they're prioritising atm or if the tests don't work if you are.)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> My mum burst into my room asking if I have the covid app on my phone (I do not,) then said we'll have to get tested then ran off because 'I can't talk I'm on the phone' wow, great could you not have discussed that with me after you got off the phone to fill me in? Based on this thread I'm not looking forward to the test and then if we have the virus that's going to suck/might die.
> 
> edit: Apparently we can't get tested because we don't have symptoms. I thought if you were a keyworker you could just get tests now. I'm having to listen to the people she's talking to on the phone because she's been calling several people and still hasn't updated me. Seriously people need to have all the info before they do stuff like this....
> 
> edit: apparently locally all the tests are booked up to for today lots of people getting tested all the time here. We don't have a car either. The person who might have had symptoms that my mum is in contact with is getting tested some time in the next 48 hours so apparently we will know if she's infected on Saturday. And yeah they're not testing asymptomatic people it seems (not sure if it's because they're prioritising atm or if the tests don't work if you are.)


So they got their result back early, and it came back negative.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

change the subject


----------

